# Positives please!!



## JoanneS. (Feb 26, 2016)

Help! I'm going to look at puppies tomorrow and have done lots of reading about cockapoos. I've been hooked for a while!! Reading spthreads on here tho has given me serious doubts!!!! Some of you seem to be having real issues !!! Please reassure me that it's not all bad news with poos!!!!


----------



## Molly's mom (Feb 27, 2016)

*Not to worry*

Cockapoos are the best dogs! Such little loves, they are true companion dogs that will be your best friend. Our little Molly has brought us so much joy since we brought her home in December. We had a dachshund several years ago and Molly is so completely different; just what we wanted. The best temperament. We love her so much we are going to get her a brother next October.I say go for it!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I had doubts too when I was looking and even posted about my concerns. Maggie has turned out to be the best little dog ever. She's so sweet and is super snugly. I say go for it. You won't be sorry.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I got two pups at the same time. They are wonderful. It does takes some time and consistency on your part because they are smart and they will test your wits. They have some personality quirks that may or may not not fit your lifestyle. They follow you around. They like to be Velcro. If you like privacy or a dog who occupies him or herself, cockapoos may not be your breed. They are not a fan of being alone but they do learn; however, you may not want to leave them alone. The only reason why it worked for me was because I carved out time in the beginning where I was with them most all days and the investment has paid off 1000 fold. And then they went to daycare and was well socialized with other dogs. They mellow but that took almost until two, so be patient. People might have difficulties but you rarely hear regrets. It's because once you fall in love, there's no going back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disneyboo2 (Feb 18, 2016)

We have only had Whisky for 2 weeks and I adore her! ? She is the most precious little thing and I think with a bit of perseverance she is going to be great! I have 5 weeks off work and am then going back with 6 weeks phased return. This will hopefully give her time to adjust. Along with DH and my holidays my DD has exam leave and Easter holidays coming up. I plan to return for lunch and send her to doggy daycare to help with socialisation. 

She seems a very clever little dog and within the first day or so had learned that the noise of the kitchen door handle was someone leaving the room! Unless she was in a very deep sleep she bounced up to investigate! 

I think what people, myself included, are experiencing is probably far outweighed by the positives!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I would say enrol in positive reward based classes (you can look at local classes at the same time as looking for your pup) be prepared for your life to be turned upside down for a while and expect to put in a lot of work with training and socialising your pup and you will have a fantastic dog


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

There are too many people on here with more than one and then a whole host of people who would have another given half a chance for you to have too many doubts!

All pups are cute - cockapoo pups give a whole new meaning to 'cute'!
All pups can be full on, hard work and frankly exhausting, cockapoo pups are no different.
Pups grow up much too fast - but the plus side is that there honestly is nothing like the friendship that you and your 'poo will have.
Be inspired to do some training with your pup - find a good class near you. Check out Kikopup on you tube. Training will help build a bond and ensure that you enjoy your pup to the full.

The only reason you should have doubts is if you do not have the time for a dog and are not prepared for the reality of owning and being responsible for a dog for hopefully the next 16 or so years.
Let us know how your puppy viewing goes.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Check the website title!


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

I think the negative threads on here are probably about the same as what you'd find with puppies as other breeds... help with toilet training, advice on crate training, mouthiness... You will get out of your pup whatever you invest into them. Certainly you should invest in some positive reward-based training classes and try to socialize them as much as possible. Don't be thrown off - cockapoos are incredibly smart, affectionate, and fun-loving doggies.


----------



## Kellyf1 (Feb 12, 2016)

Not sure if you are a parent or not but either way I'm sure you can understand that parents love their kids with all their might and would do anything for them. But parents still talk through the highs and lows of parenting with like minded people. This forum is the same for cockerpoos. Everyone who owns one (or any other dog) loves their dogs and wants the best for them but we all learn from speaking to each other.

What I am trying to say - in a long winded way - is that it doesn't matter what other people are going through it doesn't mean that you will have the same problem or you may but you figure out how to deal with it and then that's great because you can then help others.

I hope your viewing went well and it helped you decide what to do.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I've whined and complained about Molly on here many times! She was a little terror as a young puppy but with training classes and lots of patience we made it..she's now 3 years old and is the best dog ever. Everyone loves her and she makes me smile daily..she's my best friend I have no regrets!


----------

